# Advice on where to begin



## defense65 (Sep 22, 2015)

So I have recently purchased a 1993 Bronco 2 Door, 130K, and it has the 351W with 4x4. My concern is how plow ready am I with just the stock setup or should i go out and purchase stiffer springs and switch out the axel? Lastly what kind of plow would you guys prefer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What kinda plowing are you gunna be doing?


----------



## defense65 (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably nothing to big. I will just stick with driveways and small business lots. I guess it wouldn't hurt to be prepared for the worst right?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well your Gunna have money out for the plow, and all the legal side of your business so I'm betting moneys gunna be tight. So I'd say stick with normal maintenance first, fix what needs to be fixed and worry about the bigger stuff later. 
At bare minimum, I'd go electrical first. Alt and wiring and battery.


----------



## defense65 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just came home from being overseas with nothing to do but getting this truck ready. Any advice would help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would start off with electrical upgrade then 9 foot western pro plus and then suspension if needed.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

go with a 7'6" straight blade plow. i'd find either a nice western unimount or fisher minute mount. they are plentiful (at least in my area) and can be had complete with truckside components and in good shape for about $1500. they are reliable and maintenance is pretty straight forward. You want to find a setup for a 92-96 bronco or f150. a bronco would make a nice driveway rig. 

as for the truck, first thing I would do is go through the brake lines. inspect them well and replace if necessary. its easy and cheap enough to do. they will fail at the worst possible time. same goes for the transmission lines (if you have an automatic trans). get some air bag front helper springs for the weight of the plow. you may not need them, but it's cheap insurance and will certainly help carry the plow better. 

the stock alternator is 95 amps and will work just fine. I have a 1996 F350 and I just last year upgraded to a 130 amp unit. not because I had to (the stock 95 amp unit gave me no problems whatsoever) but because I had the chance to. its a nice upgrade to do when you have the time, but it's not something that has to be done immediately. now if you already run a huge stereo and high draw off road lights, then the addition of a plow will hurt you and an upgrade would be necessary. but on an otherwise stock truck, the 95 amp unit will get the job done.

post some pics of the truck so we can see what you starting out with.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You have a fill size rig don't waist your time with any plow under 8ft.
a 7.5 is got going to clear a wide enough of a path.

then if you are doing a lot of plowing and your lights dim a 2 battery set up and clean all of your connections.
tip a larger alt cabel will let more amperage flow.

Your stock alt will do just fine.


----------



## defense65 (Sep 22, 2015)

Here she is


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the front end of a bronco is a twin traction beam dana 44. regardless of how the suspension is upgraded, it is not considered to be a strong axle by any stretch. the TTB axle housings are known to crack. plus with the 351 motor, you are already running the heaviest engine option. I would be hesitant with hanging an 8 foot blade off a bronco. anything over 8 feet I would not even consider. 7.5 is where i would want to be on that truck - maybe 8 feet max if the weight difference is negligible. 

truck looks pretty good in the picture. rust loves to eat those broncos. hows the frame and sheet metal? check the radiator support good. and inspect the oil pan - they are very susceptible to rot and will begin to leak. exhaust manifolds rot too.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Front Gross Axle Weight Rating of 3,800 lbs.

The weight difference between a 7.5 and a 8.5or a is not going to cause havoc with his axle.
The f250 from that era used twin traction beam ales also.
opinion, its far from new, run it, use it up.



Folks put bigger blades on smaller trucks all of the time.

To put a 7.5 on it is a mistake.
You will have snow falling back under your wheels.
ie you will be driving in your own berm packing down the snow your trying to remove,
This also increases your chances of getting stuck at your own hand. 
Bottom line a 7,5 it not sufficient to clear a wide enough path for your truck to operate in.
Your axle can handle it.

Your not driving a jeep.

Then their are those who will say , if you find the 7.5 to be to narrow you can always put wigs on it, when folks put wings on a plow they usually end up weighing more that a wider plow would have


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I used Air Lift 1000's on my 94 F150 with a ST7.5 and wings. The bags made a huge difference. Only other thing that was upgraded was alternator and alternator wiring.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the TTB dana 50 used on the F250's was junk too. I've run 2 trucks with them. both housings cracked with small block motors and 8 foot blades. 

i agree that when fully angled, a 7.5 blade will leave a bit of run off. it's certainly not ideal, but it is a compromise. I would not be opposed to an 8 foot blade on a 1/2 ton vehicle - i am very hesitant putting an 8 foot blade on a 1/2 ton vehicle with a TTB front axle. yes, people run large blades on smaller trucks all the time - does that make it a good idea? like i said, i can see 8 foot if weight difference is negligible. 8.5 or 9 footer i would not even consider on a 1/2 ton. most SRW 1 ton trucks are outfitted with 8 foot blades. 

the fact is the TTB is weak, prone to cracks, has alignment issues, and tends to eat front end components at a fast rate. all these problems exist even without a plow put on it. this is why i would recommend a lighter plow. these have been my actual experiences with TTB axles - your experiences may vary... 

it's the OP's truck and the decision is up to him. how i would run a bronco will differ with how others would. i try to keep my vehicles for a long time. if you said your gonna run it for a year or two then maybe the weight factor isn't much of a consideration. if the plan is to keep the vehicle for a while, a lighter blade will be much easier on that TTB front end.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I've owned furds and drove them for work, the 2beam axel and in my opinion is junk.

I think linckeil is a fog like me , back in the day, when it was all the rage to have a plow
And for some reason everyone was sold a 7.5,
They were everywhere in the late 60's-70's, dodge ford and others had a line of trucks just "made" for plowing and they all came with a 7.5.
I think we got brainwashed as it was the "norm"
They were a pain to plow with then and they still are today.

Soo get a 8.5 maybe evena Veee plow. Use that old bronco.
Then when you move up trucks in the next 2 yeas you woun't need to buy a new plow too.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, back in the day the 7.5 was on everything from a 1/2 ton up to a 1 ton - I never understood that. I'm old school, but at 35 I don't think i'm a FOG just yet - soon enough though.....

running a 3/4 ton or bigger with a 7.5 is silly. as far as straight blades go, an 8 is minimum and 8.5 is just right for a 250/350 SRW truck in my average driveway. 8 feet on a 1/2 ton TTB ford would be nice, but the added weight makes me pause.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I had a Bronco before I bought the truck in my signature. It had a 7.5 blade on a Meyer setup and I plowed everything from roads to parking lots with no problem. I put timbrens on in the winter to hold the plow and took them off in the summer. Sure it was a pain but with timbrens the ride was harsh. If you are Drawing a lot on the battery you will stop every now and then to let it charge. Great plow truck as the turning radius is great.Truck paid for itself many times.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally, I would put an 8' plow on it, which ever brand has the best support in your area . Then I would either put airbags, or plow springs in it. Add some Blizzaks or Firestone winterforce tires, check out the rest of the truck for general maintenance, add some ballast and have at it. 

Let it earn you some money, then next summer I would plan on doing a solid axle swap. (provided that the front end is still "good")

I LOVE my Bronco for driveways and small lots, but Ive honestly never even driven either of mine without it being a 1 ton with a powerstroke, but yours will still be a capable unit, I would just plan to swap out the axles before next winter.


----------



## SnowGuru (Oct 23, 2015)

If I quote a job at a church 8400$ for snow removal and include salt when applicable based on a hundred car parking and about 80 feet of walkways, is that too low or high?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowGuru;2054510 said:


> If I quote a job at a church 8400$ for snow removal and include salt when applicable based on a hundred car parking and about 80 feet of walkways, is that too low or high?


Uh.... start your own thread. You're crapping on the OP's request for help, here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2054534 said:


> Uh.... start your own thread. You're crapping on the OP's request for help, here.


No doubt. Where do you just jump into the middle of someone's thread and completely change the subject??? OP, if it were me, I'd first throw an 8' blade on there and see how much/if it sagged and take it from there.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnowGuru;2054510 said:


> If I quote a job at a church 8400$ for snow removal and include salt when applicable based on a hundred car parking and about 80 feet of walkways, is that too low or high?


Yes.
.and welcome to plowsite.
In what area, city, part of state, as knowing your avg snow fall will help us with your sessional pricing.
.
.

So what if he jumps in.
Guys post questions like this in picture threads and no one complains, you help them out anyway,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A picture thread is kind of "off topic" anyway, so comments here and there are fine. The OP asked for help on his specific situation. Why can't the hijacker just start his own thread?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Meh, clutter is clutter,



And this thread was dead....


----------

